# New Jersey blob for Charlie



## appliedlips (Aug 9, 2009)

I thought maybe this would be a good test subject Charlie.. I don't want to interupt someone's else's thread again so I started this one.Is this at the very least, comparable to the other bottle? It is embossed J. GLEISTEIN  7 th & MONMOUTH  ST. JERSEY CITY.. I won't be able to get it to Jason for about a week because he is on vacation. He might shoot me for putting him on the spot but I am confident in his abilities.Give him 5-8 days from the time he gets it I'll post a pic and send you the bottle. I do wish Suzanne the best but don't think it is fair to say that tumbling will ruin the embossing and remove all the character such as whittle. This one doesn't have any crudity to start with so it doesn't matter.


----------



## appliedlips (Aug 9, 2009)

scratches


----------



## appliedlips (Aug 9, 2009)

*


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 9, 2009)

I think the exterior is comparable, but inside the bottle, which I consider to be the real area of contention, seems to have a more subtle staining than the ones I've sent to Suzanne.. I would describe yours as "smoke-filled" because the stain is evenly dispersed, not showing the angle of the bottle's long sleep with a half filled belly full of who knows what gunk that left it's minerals behind.. but the upper half of mine looks similar enough that I would consider it a fair cognate.. here's a close-up of before I sent mine to Suzanne..


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 10, 2009)

You see the bottom half of it has a "U" shaped deposit from that angle? well I am holding the bottle up to the light now and I can still see the shape of that stain, although it is not colored any more, the texture of it remains.. I will need sunlight to get a pic of it. I believe tomorrow will be my next opportunity, barring something really weird!


----------



## appliedlips (Aug 10, 2009)

The one I have has the same designs of stains from laying on its side, I will try to post another picture soon. I don't have any crusty stuff on the inside because I ran some works toilet bowl cleaner through it to get all of the dirt out so I could show just the stain. Regardless, the inside stain or etching really doesn't matter. During step one of tumbling a harsher abrasive ( 600 or 1000 grit) can be used on the inside only to remove the stain and etching ( leftover marks in the glass of yours). There is no danger to the embossing by  cutting aggressively only on the inside. If one would have put your bottle in a tumbler with just polish for a day or so it would have come out looking like it did, still showing the etching. By cutting, the bad glass is removed and then the new surface is polished in the next step.. This can be done most time without affected whittle or embossing. I am certain that with soapy water, brushes, cut copper, and muriatic acid I can get a bottle as clean as it can get without removing glass or covering up the surface damage with a clear coat of some kind.. If someone has a better way I am willing to learn but I won't believe that it can be done without doing one of the above..For the record I am not a big fan of tumbled bottles but if I have one that needs cleaned so it displays decent  then I want it clean. Again it is all preference and most of my bottles get left the way they are..


----------



## suzanne (Aug 10, 2009)

If your bottle had some long deep gouges in it it would be more like Charlie's was.  You should let Charlie 
 send you one to have done.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 10, 2009)

..this one??  []


----------



## suzanne (Aug 10, 2009)

No Charlie, you must send that one to me.  I'll send it back in 7 days from never.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 10, 2009)

I'll trade ya for a nice minty Iowa hutch..


----------



## appliedlips (Aug 13, 2009)

Suzanne, I chose this one because it is very sick and happens to be the only N.J. blob I have, having something to do with that I dig in Ohio.. Thought maybe he'd enjoy having it. In hindsight, I see this thread is pointless in that I would only be reinforcing what most in the hobby already know. Not to mention you would continue to argue if I turned it into gold. Your method may be a good one but please sell your book by stressing the positives of your product and not perpetuating myths about other peoples proven methods. Charlie, shoot me and address and I will get you the bottle.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 13, 2009)

I don't mind putting up guinea pigs for others to prove their cleaning prowess, but acts of generosity like this get me feeling pretty damn good about the people on this forum.. do you see this, folks?


----------



## suzanne (Aug 13, 2009)

I think you may be trying to maintain some control over the situation by choosing one of your own bottles.  An
 accurate test would be for Charlie to send one to you like the one he sent me.  Then you could forward it from
 there.   He already said he has an endless
 supply of them.  They are really cool too with lots of strange embossing.  I would not continue to argue if you turned it into gold because that would be stupid.  From
 the way you were talking I thought you were a tumbling expert but it turns out you are sending your bottles
 to someone else to fix.    I don't have anything against tumbling actually.  I think some times it is the only practical
 way to do things.  However, those who tumble bottles have always disrespected me which has caused me to not be particularly fond of them.  I didn't think you would take me up on it when I said your statement required proof, but
 since you did, I would be exited  to see real proof;  I am now in spite of myself very curious about the result.   The only way to do this is for you to have Charlie send you
 one of his, like the one he sent me, because they are worse than the worst one I have ever owned.  I've fixed a
 lot of bottles like the one you want to send and they sparkle inside and out now and are on display in a window-
 sill so I don't see them as being particularly  challenging  for your tumbling guy.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 14, 2009)

I trust Doug's judgement implicitly, and if he chose this as an equivalent to one of my sick blobs, I am sure it is NOT some kind of trick, Suzanne.. I'm not the only one with with real sicko's.. we should probably see a pick of the "ugly side" of the sickness on this one, though..


----------

